# 2010 National Results: Colorado



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Qualifying
1) Topbrass Magic Carpet Ride*** 
2) Goldstar Micah***
3) Topbrass No Time to Paws** 
4) Firemark's Jump N' Jake Flash**


Field Trial Am


1) FC FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz
2) FC AFC TNT's Stanley Steamer
3) FTCH Bulrush Bud 
4) Goldstar Micah***


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You won't be able to keep me away from the results all week. Good to see some 'show' kennels I recognized that had dogs running in the field events.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree. I hope someone posts a good video of BOB and veterans too. 

I was so glad to see Stanley Steamer do so well, and I think one of the dogs was stung by a hornet and still placed, but I am not sure who- brave doggie.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Janice Gunn says Stanley Steamer ran the whole thing with a broken toe and an ear hematoma at age 9, and still came in 2nd. He's a heck of a dog!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty impressive!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It takes a helluva a dog and a helluva trainer for that!

---

Must say, I am most excited to hear sweeps results today. Been waiting for agility but they haven't posted anything


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

National Sweeps ( Rumor, not fact yet)

Rush Hill's Dramatic Entrance
Castle Rock Come Together

4th Leeah Chew


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just texted our handler for info since he got there yesterday. Hopefully he's watching, but I'll see if I hear anything and let you guys know.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Vet
Am CH Aspire Diamonds RGB Friend 
BISS Am. Ch. Rush Hill's Cu Latr Alligatr


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Gotta look out for Rush Hill--nice dogs! I wish they would post the results though!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yogi Best Veteran 12+
Am. CH OTCH CT; Can. CH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Yogi Best Veteran 11+
> Am. CH OTCH CT; Can. CH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF


:headbang2arty::banana:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Open Dog : Multi BIS & BISS Can Grd Ch. Auburnmist Special Blend WC, AGNJ, AGN, RA


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

*Chaos repeat*

Wow - 2nd year in a row

And BOS to last years Winners Bitch - Castle Rock Who's the Boss

Best puppy was Magnolia Captivate Not Tonight Honey

BOS and Best puppy are Zoom kids

*
*


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Magnolia Captivate Not Tonight won it? Wow! I know who owns that little girl! And I also happen to know the person who bred last year's best puppy, too!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone seen any postings of videos from the National? I was looking and can't find anything out there.
Thanks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I found out this weekend that Jack's half-brother (same sire) took 2nd in his class 12-18 mo. dogs! Pretty cool!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I found out this weekend that Jack's half-brother (same sire) took 2nd in his class 12-18 mo. dogs! Pretty cool!


Very cool!

I know there were a lot of River offspring (some with wins in obedience and conformation) and Scout is line bred on River.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember seeing a River name somewhere in the results in conformation. I have no idea where it was though! It is pretty cool when the winners are people you know! Jack's half brother is from close to us so we see him and his breeder/owner at shows


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Yogi Best Veteran 12+
> Am. CH OTCH CT; Can. CH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF


 
Cramer is so proud of his daddy. Yogi is such an awesome dog.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Mike Castelli's Haley is the dog that was stung. She finished with an Amateur JAM and 4th in the Open. She was also diagnosed with Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever the day before the field trial began.

I didn't notice Stanley limping. I hope he is OK!

Very nice to see Meg Beck and Lulu win the Amateur. This is probably Lulu's last Specialty (but I hope not). What a team.

Our Jake won the Open after not running much since an injury at the National Am several years ago. This was Jake's first competition in about a year and a half.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Big congratulations to you and Jake. Here in Maine, at field training, you guys were the crowd favorites and everyone was celebrating that Jake won!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice to see that Ryley's other dad, "Tim" (Multi BIS & BISS Can Grd Ch. Auburnmist Special Blend WC, AGNJ, AGN, RA) took Best of Winners.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Found out Scout's half-sister who finished just weeks before at the National got a JAM!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe another year has passed!

Good luck to everyone running the WC and WCX today.

GRCA 2011 National Specialty


----------

